# Nike ZF1 owners, please read



## zeeden (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I've had my ZF1's for about 8 days of riding. I noticed that my bindings (Burton Cartel) ankle straps were ripping. I did not know what was happening until I realized that the bottom lace hook of the ZF1's were rubbing against the ankle strap.

There is a discussion about this issue on EasyLoungin somewhere. There's not really a fix but just instructions on how to repair the strap. 








I have a two ideas to prevent damage to our ankle straps and I'm just looking for some feedback.

One idea is to apply a piece of mounting tape to the area where the binding is touching the lace hook, so that the lace hook rubs against the padded mounting tape.

Second idea is to actually remove the bottom lace hook. If you look on the inside of the lace hook there are two circular things that keep the lace hook in place. If you can remove these, you can easily slide your laces through the holes. You can also add grommets to the new holes.








I got this idea from seeing the Zoom DK's because there isn't a bottom lace hook, instead its a regular shoe lace eyelets. 









Your feedback, comments and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Soggysnow (Sep 11, 2012)

interesting, I never had any problem with my Salomon bindings but I bought some Raidens this season and noticed that some of the inside binding had peeled away. I thought it was an issue with the binding (plastic/fabric too thin) but loved them so didn't worry bout it. I will check and see if it is where the loophole is when I get home.:thumbsup:

Edit- does not appear to be from the hook but from general rubbing. I will have to get a glue that will help protect the thin covering on the binding.
Oh and those 'circular things' were what had rubbed/worn the stitching on my outer tongue. I will make sure if they get bent next time I Shoe Goo them smooth.


----------

